# ipod navigation



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi All,
I've tried to search for this topic but didn't find anything helpful. This may really be an ipod question but here goes. I have an 09 EOS Komfort with the base radio. I have the thirty pin connector for an ipod in the glovebox. How can I navigate to songs by album? I have played with different playlist options but have yet to figure out how to use the radio's buttons to move through songs by album. I tried to put all the songs in one playlist thinking it would be organized by album but it comes out organized by artist. Help!
Best Regards


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2009)

I decided to just use the mp3 jack in the console. Navigation works great and I can charge the ipod with the connector in the glovebox when i need to.


----------

